# Feeding frequency



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My pup will be 9 weeks tomorrow. My vet said to feed her 1/2 cup 3X a day. She inhales it like she hasn't eaten for days! She seems to be doing fine otherwise and growing nicely. BTW I'm in the process of changing her food gradually to Natures Variety Instinct.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If you think he's really hungry and want to try breaking his food down into 3 feedings, go ahead. Discuss it with your vet as well and keep close track of your puppy's weight gain. That will let you know if he needs to have more food in another month or two.

Here is some reading you might be interested in:

Retrievers

Keeping your puppy on an even growth trajectory (not letting him get too big too fast) is ideal for his growing joints. I wouldn't try to have him lose weight at this age, just keep tabs that he doesn't start growing too fast. None of this will change his adult size, it just slows down the rate at which he arrives at that size. Take lots of photos  Your baby will grow in his sleep and you will wonder where your cute little fluff ball went before you know it


----------



## reap76 (Dec 15, 2015)

Friday he'll be 9 weeks and he's at 11 lbs. Based on that article he's falling into a good range so far. Thanks for the info


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I think whether you do 2 or 3 meals is up to you. For our oldest, we fed him 3 meals a day because that is what we'd read you were "supposed to do", but all of our other dogs have been on 2 meals a day since we brought them home.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

For sure, if you think your dog will do better with a third meal, add it. It can definitely make a difference. I noticed my pup took longer to settle after her second big outing of the day after I stopped feeding her after it. I reintroduced the meal, and she would settle and sleep. She's 2.5 years old, and I still feed her three times a day. Some dogs just do better with three smaller meals.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been wondering about this. The breeder (not sure how great) was feeding the tiny puppies 2 times a day. When we took him to Puppy K the trainer said she recommended 3 times when they are tiny. By the time he was 14 weeks he was back down to 2 times though. He eats 2 cups 2x a day. Seems like a lot more than y'all are feeding but he seems like he's starving a feedings.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

At that age, the pup should still get three feedings a day in the total daily amount of about 1.5 cups split into three smaller amounts. Weight gain at that age should be 1-2 pounds a week. During growth spurt periods - the weight gain can suddenly be 3 pounds that week, which is okay but will back down to about 2 again after the growth spurt. 

I am wondering about why you did not know to feed Pro Plan like the breeder did - I so don't like Blue Wilderness. So many dogs get stomach issues from that because it is too rich and has much controversy about it. I also really don't believe in grain free for puppies. But that is me.........

I really like Pro Plan Focus Large Breed puppy formula, my boy did really well on it and was fed that formula till he was about 13 months old.


----------



## lavellino (Nov 20, 2015)

We have a 10 month golden (boy who is neutered), vet says to give him almost 5 cups, we are giving him 4 cups and he seems to be a little on the heavy side. Are there any issues if we cut the food back to 3 to 3.5 cups a day? he goes to daycare 4 days a week so he is very active. he is eating HP food since he is allergic to chicken.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I would go with feeding 3 times a day. I once worked with a vet who said she say more upset tummy issues in pups who were fed twice a day versus three. She usually recommended switching to 2 times a day after six months of age.


----------



## lavellino (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks, our pup os 10 months of age and down to 2 times a day on the feeding schedule. I sent a note to our vet to see if we should change the amount of food or anything else.


----------

